# HTML & Applet



## Sunchezz (19. Dez 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe folgendes problem...:
Ich möchte über ein Applet ein Bestellungsformular anzeigen.
Aus den Textfeldern des Aplpletts sollen nun die "Daten" als Email an mich versendet werden.
als erstes dachte ich da an eine kommunikation zwischen dem Applet und HTML, aber nach ewigem suchen habe ich nichts gefunden^^

Zweite Überlegung: die Daten direkt im Applet als Email zu versenden, doch da weiß ich auch nicht ob das überhaupt möglich ist und wenn wie?!?!?!



Also... über jegliche Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen und schonmal vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Dez 2007)

Das geht, dazu muss das Applet signiert werden. Und da bezweifle ich, dass dann jemand eine Bestellung macht, wenn er erst einem Programm aus unbekannter bzw. unsicherer Quelle Tür und Tor zu seinem System öffnen muss.


----------



## The_S (20. Dez 2007)

Sunchezz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aus den Textfeldern des Aplpletts sollen nun die "Daten" als Email an mich versendet werden.
> als erstes dachte ich da an eine kommunikation zwischen dem Applet und HTML, aber nach ewigem suchen habe ich nichts gefunden^^



Wie kann html denn mails versenden :shock: ?

Für Mailversendung verwendet man idR CGI, PHP, J2EE oder ähnliches. Serverseitige Programmierung eben. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass der User nicht mal eben einfach an die Daten des Mailservers/deinen Login kommt..


----------



## Prusik (20. Dez 2007)

<form action="mailto:eemail@provider.ch">

</form>

so irgendwie habs auch nicht genau im kopf


----------



## The_S (20. Dez 2007)

mailto öffnet aber lediglich den Standard-Mail-Client wo man alles manuel eingeben kann. Das ist ja nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache.


----------



## Sunchezz (20. Dez 2007)

hmm... der eine sagt es geht, der andere sagt es geht nich^^...
was denn nun?? :?

Also wenn es nich so geht wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe, kann mir dann jemand ne alternative nennen?
Nicht nur du musst das mit CGI machen, das kann ich nämlich nicht... 
Ne Beschreibung wär schön, egal von welcher Lösung/Hilfe.


Danke schön^^


----------



## The_S (20. Dez 2007)

Wer hat denn bitte gesagt, dass es nicht geht? Lex hat dich über die Hindernisse aufgeklärt und ich über die Alternativen.

Wenn du dich für einen Weg entschieden hast, dann können wir dir dabei auch helfen. Aber jetzt mal pauschal alle Wege ohne konkrete Fragestellung/Problem durchzugehen => Nö.


----------



## Sunchezz (20. Dez 2007)

hmm... naja^^ sorry^^

also so wie ich das verstanden habe, wär es das einfachste das Applet signieren zu lassen und dann die Informationen direkt im Applet zu verschicken?! richtig?

wenn nicht ist mir natürlich die leichteste Methode am liebsten^^
ich weiß natürlich nicht welche das ist^^
sonst würde ich ja nicht hier schreiben


----------



## The_S (20. Dez 2007)

Zum Thema Applet signieren:

Es gibt  zwei Möglichkeiten:

a) du signierst dein Applet selber. Der User sieht dann immer eine Meldung, wenn er dein Applet aufruft, ob er dem Urheber des Applets vertraut. Der Urheber wird gleichzeitig als "Nicht vertrauenswürdig" klassifiziert. Bei einer Bestellung (wo es ja auch um persönliche Daten und Sicherheit geht), werden vermutlich die wenigsten deinem Applet "vertrauen"

b) du lässt dein Applet für "viel" Geld signieren, wirst dafür aber als vertrauenswürdig eingestuft. Wenn das Zertifikant abgelaufen ist, musst du ein neues kaufen.

Generell hast du bei einem Applet aber das Problem, dass es Clientseitig läuft, d. h. dass ein böser Mensch dein Applet dekompilieren kann und an alle möglichen Zugangsdaten (Mail-Account etc.) kommt.

Woher bekommst du denn die Daten? Werden die Eingaben direkt im Applet getätigt?

Ein bisschen mehr input bitte  .


----------



## Sunchezz (20. Dez 2007)

jo... die daten werden direkt im Applet in Textfelder eingegebe^^
so... 
und was die Signatur angeht... ich denke mal das wird nicht so das Problem^^  dann schreibe ich halt irgendwo hinweise was in dem Applet drin ist, und außerdem wird das sowieso auf eine Seite gestellt die von vornerein vertrauenswürdig sein wird, weil sie von einem Bundesinstitut verwaltet wird also dürfte das nich das prob sein^^

also... wenn dir noch irgendwelche infos fehlen, dann sag bescheid...
trotzdem schon mal danke^^


----------



## The_S (20. Dez 2007)

nö, und die Frage war jetzt gleich wieder?

bzw. Wenn du sowieso alles nur in Textfelder eingibst, wäre doch ein kleines PHP-Skript viel sinniger. Alternative auch CGI, J2EE, Perl, ... was du halt kannst, und was vom Server unterstützt wird (sofern ihr keinen eigenen habt).


----------



## Sunchezz (20. Dez 2007)

naja... wenn ich php oder ähnliches könnte, dann müsste ich hier ja nicht fragen  deswegen brauch ich ja die hilfe


----------



## The_S (20. Dez 2007)

ok, dann schlag ich vor, dass du endlich mal eine konkrete Frage stellst :roll:


----------



## Leroy42 (20. Dez 2007)

Nun schreibt Sunchezz doch schnell mal ein PHP-email-client!


			
				google hat gesagt.:
			
		

> _Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 4.570 für "php email client". (0,23 Sekunden) _


----------



## Sunchezz (20. Dez 2007)

naja... Ich hoffe die is dir konkret genug:

Ich kann nur Java, und möchte über ein Applet Text an mich schicken.
wie signiere ich mein Applet (oder signieren lassen vom User)
und wie schicke ich dann den Text?


----------



## Prusik (20. Dez 2007)

nur so als anmerkung, natürlich darfst du dein APplet signieren (lassen). aber ich sag dir nur eins.. um ein Formular Beispielweise mit PHP zu machen, musst du fast kein PHP können... copy&paste.. und all diese programmiersprachen sind so ähnlich, du wirst es sofort verstehen... 
wenn dus mti einem Applet machen willst, dann machst du dir das Leben schwer und ungemütlich.. klar gehts.. ist wie wenn du eine Reise nach Rom planst.. klar kannst du zu Fuss und via Paris gehen - nur machts sinn, auch wenn du den Weg von dir zu Hause nach Paris bereits kennst?


----------



## Sunchezz (21. Dez 2007)

aha... na das is doch mal ne klare Antwort 

Also, heist das ich muss das ganze Formular in PHP schreiben oder nur die Email versendung??

Und wenn, wo bekomme ich den Quelltext her? Oder kann mir da auch jemand hier helfen?


----------



## The_S (21. Dez 2007)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan ... es ist echt nicht zu glauben ... sowas von unselbstständig! Du legst hier mal NULL Eigeninitiative an den Tag und erwartest, dass man dir alles vorkaut. Dafür ist ein Forum NICHT da. Aber damit das Thema endlich abgeschlossen wird ... bitte:

Zum Thema signieren von Applets findest du über die Forensuche und Google jede Menge. Es existiert dafür sogar ein extra FAQ Beitrag in diesem Forum

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=18083

Zum Versenden von Mails via Java benötigst du die JavaMail-API. Doku gibt es hier

http://java.sun.com/products/javamail/javadocs/index.html

und Downloaden kannst du es hier

http://java.sun.com/products/javamail/downloads/index.html

"In" PHP wirst du nur die Mail-Versendung schreiben. Um dem PHP-Skript die Daten zu übergeben hast du generell zwei Möglichkeiten:

1.) (Deutlich schöner) du erzeugst eine Eingabemaske in HTML  und übergibst dann die Daten an das PHP-Skript.

2.) Du belässt es bei der Dateneingabe bei einem Applet und rufst über das Applet das PHP-Skript mit den entsprechenden Parametern auf.

Und ein Skript zum Versenden von Mails findest du zigfach mit Google. Das wirst du noch bedienen können!? Falls nicht, hier ein Suchvorschlag:

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=+php++mail++versenden&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

und wie du siehst, sind die 1. 3 Treffer auch wirklich nützlich!

http://www.infos24.de/phpe/handbuch/23_php_mail.htm
http://aktuell.de.selfhtml.org/artikel/php/form-mail/
http://forum.de.selfhtml.org/archiv/2005/12/t120461/
und folgende

Du solltest dich aber erstmal informieren, ob dein Server auch PHP unterstützt. Und wenn jetzt die Frage kommt "wie" du das rausbekommst, erschlag ich dich  .


----------



## Leroy42 (21. Dez 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan ... es ist echt nicht zu glauben ... sowas von unselbstständig!
> ...
> Und wenn jetzt die Frage kommt "wie" du das rausbekommst, erschlag ich dich  .



LOL! Kluger Mann baut vor!


----------



## Sunchezz (27. Dez 2007)

also...  ertsmal vielen Dank!!! 
ihr habt mir damit echt geholfen^^ 

/**
Aber... (  ) nur weil ich zu wenig hintergrundwissen hatte heist das doch nicht das ich zu unselbsständig bin... Genau dafür ist dieses Forum doch da oder nicht?? wenn ich nicht weiß mit welchen begriffen ich suchen muss, dann kann ich auch nichts finden!!! also bin ich hierher um mir das nötige wissen zu "verschaffen", damit dann halt mehr alleine machen kann ;
*/

also... nachmal danke!!


----------



## Prusik (27. Dez 2007)

ja klar Sanchezz, man kann nicht alles wissen, muss man auch nicht.. aber eine gewisse eigeninitiative darf man an den Tag legen... wenn da irgendwas von PHP steht und was von Formular und dann halt mal Onkel google zu fragen.. und wenn man dann nicht weiter kommt, kann man immer noch hier nachfragen... zuerst hirnen und probieren, dann fragen - so in dem stiel...


----------

